# Pacman frog wont eat



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to frogs in a seperated 20g long tank and my argentine horned frog just wont eat he hasnt eaten in like 3 weeks. Ive tried crickets and he ate a few ant then he went into hibernation then I tried wax worms the meal worms and he ate 2 gutloaded 1 then I tried pinkies and he just burrowed a gain so the I just gave both of them to my pixie frog. What do i do? My pixie is active and eating i mist provide heat ( 73-80) and I change the substrate every 3 weeks and provide fresh water daily which he doesnt use at all but my pixie spends all his time in the water.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Lloyd and Jabbas dad said:


> I have to frogs in a seperated 20g long tank and my argentine horned frog just wont eat he hasnt eaten in like 3 weeks. Ive tried crickets and he ate a few ant then he went into hibernation then I tried wax worms the meal worms and he ate 2 gutloaded 1 then I tried pinkies and he just burrowed a gain so the I just gave both of them to my pixie frog. What do i do? My pixie is active and eating i mist provide heat ( 73-80) and I change the substrate every 3 weeks and provide fresh water daily which he doesnt use at all but my pixie spends all his time in the water.


What's the actual temperature in your frogs tank? 73-80 doesn't say much of anything and if it's more around 73 it's possible your frog has gone inactive because of the low temperature. If you can get the temperature up to a steady 78-80 he may fare better.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Do you keep your substrate moist enough? I see it says you mist,
but if you substrate gets dry that will make your frog go into hibernation.
Also how old is your frog?


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Do you keep your substrate moist enough? I see it says you mist,
> but if you substrate gets dry that will make your frog go into hibernation.
> Also how old is your frog?


 I have one of those stick on read it yur self thermometer and it just has a bar between 73-77. and my pacman is about 3 months old or a little older and the substrate is peat moss which the guy at the pet store told me works perfectly,because before he was on regular soil and he never burrowed which i heard was normal but now he burrows but he never eats which hes supposed to do non stop if he is given the chance.
[/quote]
Should i buy one of those under tank heaters cuz some people say no and I was thinking the frog burrow to stay hidden and also to escape the heat when it gets to hot what do you think?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Lloyd and Jabbas dad said:


> Do you keep your substrate moist enough? I see it says you mist,
> but if you substrate gets dry that will make your frog go into hibernation.
> Also how old is your frog?


 I have one of those stick on read it yur self thermometer and it just has a bar between 73-77. and my pacman is about 3 months old or a little older and the substrate is peat moss which the guy at the pet store told me works perfectly,because before he was on regular soil and he never burrowed which i heard was normal but now he burrows but he never eats which hes supposed to do non stop if he is given the chance.
[/quote]
Should i buy one of those under tank heaters cuz some people say no and I was thinking the frog burrow to stay hidden and also to escape the heat when it gets to hot what do you think?
[/quote]

I'd get a better thermometer first of all, a wide range like that isn't so great since you really don't know what's going on. As well, an absolute must have IMO is a hygrometer (I think that's what it's called) to measure the humidity in your tank. They only cost about 5 dollars and I check mine constantly to know what the humidity is at. To be perfectly honest, there really is no way to keep track of your humidity without one, which is something you really need to do.

As for peat moss, I don't know. I do know some people use it without trouble (although I've heard anecdotes of it getting swalled and becoming impacted, I can't say if that's likely or not) so that likely isn't your problem. I personally use coconut fiber (Bed-a-beast I think is one of the names it is sold under) and it works great and holds humidity really well. I can mist heavily and go away for the weekend come back and the humidity will only have dropped to 70% which is still within ideal range. I strongly recommend giving it a try once your moss runs out.

Oh and as for the undertank heater, I use one and it works ok. It is hot down at the bottom of the tank under the substrate so I had to put some rocks int he hotspot so the frog wouldn't burrow there which is a pain. Given the opportunity to do it again I would put the heater on one of the glass sides of the tank, it will do the same job but your frog can't touch the hot glass. My frog did at one point burrow down into the hotspot and it did him no harm, but the temperature was at 92 down there which is warmer than they should be kept in.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm no amphibian expert by any means but, it seems to me, logically, a 'pacman' frog given their slow metabolic rate wouldn't require food that often. This is an ambush predator, and a practically immobile one at that. I had a one of these frogs in the past and I swear it didn't leave it's little hole in spahgnum moss for a whole year! I wouldn't fret over three weeks of non-feeding, personally. CrocKeeper will probably have more insight on this.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Does it look like its losing weight?

If not I wouldent worry about it too much.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

El Twitcho said everything I would have ....and * GET A GOOD THERMOMETER * I add in bold to reiterate his words of wisdom......


----------

